# Steeple Engine



## Oldmechthings (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry, but I have been a little lax in post on the site. It is not that I have not been doing things, it's just that old men move slower than when they were younger.
  About the end of October I completed a Steeple Engine patterned after one seen in the book "Historic Engines Worth Modeling" by Anthony Mount, and published by Tee publishing in England. The reason for picking it, was that it had a different arrangement for the connecting rod that shortened the design of the engine. According to Anthony it was a marine engine, but the only examples built were used on land. By making some small changes in the design, it was only necessary to make a steeple pattern. for all the rest of the castings, I used patterns already on hand that I had made for other models.






I know the color of the steeple looks wrong, but it said "English Rose" on the spray can, so that was close enough for me.






It is a nice smooth running model.


----------



## tel (Dec 11, 2009)

Strewth! Another one for the 'tp dp' list. I really like that, pink or or not.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice! Beautiful.

Next time you do a video...pan around a little...there seems to be several interesting things to see. ;D


----------



## 4156df (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow! What a comeback post! We've missed you. That's a beautiful engine.
Dennis


----------



## CMS (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm with Zee, Some very eye catching pieces you've got there.


----------

